# Starting a dog walking, boarding sml pet business



## AANDP (16 May 2012)

Hi,

Ideas on what you would want from a Dog walker, home boarding etc.  I`m in the planning stage for website and I`m looking for feed back on what you would want.

I`m planning on doing rual walks with the dogs max 3 with individual if  required, also home boarding in my home, licence has been applied for, have insurance in place as well as CRB check done and ok.

I will also offer obedience training for dogs as well as gundog training, at present I run a very successful group and have been asked about 1-1`s as well as boarding. 

Will also offer homes visits for cats, rabbits as well as equine services.


Thanks


----------



## gunnergundog (16 May 2012)

If I were to use such a dog walking service I would want to know how you intend transporting the dogs, what hygiene procedures you will put in place to cleanse the transport after one dog has been in, where precisely you will be walking (in case there's something in the area that is problematical for my dog).  

I would also want you to come and walk with me and my dog/s and make a note of all my whistle cues and commands.  Also, I would want to be present at the initial meeting of my dog and whatever other dogs you intend walking him/her with and I would want that to be a constant group without any changes, unless you notified me and gave me notice.

I would want to know what is in the first aid kit that you carry and also that you have carried out canine first aid training.

HTH

PS I assume you also have some formal, recognised qualifications....these too should be advertised on your website along with details of your experience and some testimonials.


----------



## CAYLA (16 May 2012)

A different prospective........I home board and with this clients want piece of mind that their dog will be residing in a home (and not in a kennel) and like to come and meet you and any dogs you have.
They like to have a chat about their dog and I encourage them to inform me of their routines at home so I can stick to them as best I can.
My clients are actually more worried that their dogs will be a hindrance to me and ask if I would like to trial them (I always decline and say there will be no problems)
I always give clients the option of walking with my lot or literally coming to meet them before they stay, but in general I like to collect the dogs on the day of boarding and then take them out with mine (mine are never an issue) but some dogs I board are not so well socialised so need the initial meet.
I have alot of boarding clients, infact I am booked all year and don't advertise as such but do have a web page with all my conditions and details on for people to browse and call me back to book (I like them to take their time reading and not feel pressured on the phone to make a decision).
I also board the dogs of a vet who owns a lot of practices in my area and he recommends me to his clients (well he did) when I could, now im full.

With the walking (OH does this) well they all approached us, we never advertised, my OH trains dogs and he trained some of the dogs he walks now when they where younger and the owners asked if he could walk them when the training was over (he had to pack in his job due to spinal surgery) and walking is something that helps and he loves doing. 3 of the dogs are dogs I previously and do board all through the year who asked if he could walk them.
He did visit their homes to have a chat about the times he would collect them, get them to sign their "off lead" forms and collect their keys, but again very laid back owners and I think they know they got a fab dog walker in the OH and they know he walks them for miles.... if I do say so myself, he has no room on his walks now but he is always getting calls asking.
We have crates in the back of the van to seperate the dogs for travelling.
I think the owners just want piece of mind that their dogs do get actual exercise and don't just travel in a van for a few hours and get off lead exercise and are returned semi clean and they love the idea their dogs are out with others and playing (we always provide lots of pictures) and I have a calendar made for them for Xmas with their dogs on their walks throughout the year

I would advise 2 sets of keys  for houses.
A good insurance company to cover transporting/vet fees and liability aswell as loss of keys

If you have a training class I would bet they would all want to use you and word of mouth from a satisfactory used service will be invaluable. Good luck and feel free to ask any questions if I can help at all.


----------



## burtie (16 May 2012)

Check out the local market, I looked into this, but couldn't be competitive and loads were offering the service. Around here I meet dog walkers all the time on the forest. I have seen them with up to 10 dogs on and off lead, most have no fewer than 6. I didn't feel comfortable or happy taking this many out so would have to charge much more per dog and couldn't see a way to make it pay.


----------



## CAYLA (16 May 2012)

6 is the max one person should walk, but if there is more than one handler you are permitted by insurance to walk more, OH has a max of 6 a time.
He only does one round a day, but I think alot of others have a few rounds, and others i know literally drive the dog around all day, from collecting the first to literally letting them have a quick piddle and driving all the way back round to drop them off

There is a bigger market now but dont underestimate (trust) someone will most definately choose a walker because they feel secure in the fact they trust them because some are lax, only this week we had a call because a lady was not happy with her walker, she never said why and asked if OH could walk for her (he cannot) as he is at capacity

And if you offer a range of services like sitting/walking, that client is more likely to use you for both services.


----------



## lunawolf91 (23 August 2015)

Hello I am looking to start my own dog boarding in my home taking two dogs max from same owner as I already have a young lurcher I was just wondering who you think is the best insurance for public liability? And do you think a website would be helpful in attracting more customers? Thanks for the help much appreciated.
Katie


----------



## Amymay (23 August 2015)

Watching with interest.


----------



## AANDP (23 August 2015)

Yes to website i get alot of business from it, insurance I use Cliverton and find them very good and competitive pricing


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 August 2015)

you need insurance and an animal boarding licence from your council if you are boarding other peoples animals for profit-they may/will come and inspect your premises.
you also need to register yourself as self employed with the inland revenue as you are running a business.
you also need to check with your mortgage or landlord if you are allowed to run a business from home.
If you fail to get an animal boarding licence you can be fined £500 and/or go to prison for 3 months.
you need to be aware of the welfare of animals act as well and allow any inspectors ie fronm environmental health and rspca or vet to check your premises.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2015)

aintgotnohay said:



			you need insurance and an animal boarding licence from your council if you are boarding other peoples animals for profit-they may/will come and inspect your premises.
you also need to register yourself as self employed with the inland revenue as you are running a business.
you also need to check with your mortgage or landlord if you are allowed to run a business from home.
If you fail to get an animal boarding licence you can be fined £500 and/or go to prison for 3 months.
you need to be aware of the welfare of animals act as well and allow any inspectors ie fronm environmental health and rspca or vet to check your premises.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to let the RSPCA on your property .
They have no more rights than I do to march into someone's house .


----------



## Goldenstar (24 August 2015)

OP if it where me I would entirely disinterested if you had  qualifications or not .
I  would want to see your home ,see my dogs interact with yours in your home and watch you with my dogs .
I would want to see where my dogs would sleep and would want to be sure you would not leave my dogs with yours at night and if you where out during the day.
My friend uses a home boarding service for her dogs and the same person walks them during the day and sometimes takes them home after if my friends working it works very well for her .


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 August 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			You don't need to let the RSPCA on your property .
They have no more rights than I do to march into someone's house .
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely true.

When you apply for your licence they will inspect your property by a vet.


----------



## Alec Swan (24 August 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			You don't need to let the RSPCA on your property .
They have no more rights than I do to march into someone's house .
		
Click to expand...

Correct,  and considering some of the horror stories that seem to be ever more regular,  regarding the rspca,  I would flatly deny them access or any assistance.

Apart from that,  and considering most of the above well intentioned advice,  I think that such a well managed 'home' service would be an excellent idea for those who wish to work from home.  Even if it's simply letting dogs out during the day when their owners are at work,  and considering that they'd need to be close enough to make it practicable,  then a reasonable income should be assured.

OP,  sort out the nuts and bolts of it,  and give it a go! 

Alec.


----------



## aintgotnohay (24 August 2015)

im sorry i left that bit in when i edited it and only just realised.yes you are correct about the rspca not been allowed to enter your property.you can refuse them entry. and good luck with your business op.there is a demand more for the services you are offering.i myself have a dog walker and well worth the money.xxxx.


----------

